# Chandelier of Lost Souls (WIP)



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

after seeing sanityassassin's chandelier instructable it gave me the push to finish mine..

a quick paint job..










adding 20 plastic skulls from Michael's










silicone molding different skulls using hot glue










should be finished in a day, just need to do the wiring..


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

more pix..skull over-load

i was mulling over lamp shade ideas (i wanted clear skulls) 
then i saw these white plastic, color change dollar store skulls. $3 each.

each of the 'lamp shades' does a slow fading 7 color change with a single led.
they still need to be painted/color matched once i get 3 more.









hideously ornate & over the top..but im not done yet! 

ok i think i'm done.. 
i like it better with the gap at the top.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

So you are squirting hot glue into silicon molds? How do the molds hold up? Do you leave larger casts hollow? Foe well do the casts hold up? Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good! Nice job.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see this finished


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

heresjohnny said:


> So you are squirting hot glue into silicon molds? How do the molds hold up? Do you leave larger casts hollow? Foe well do the casts hold up? Thanks!


yup, squirt hot glue into the silicone mold. once cooled it pops out easily and is ready for paint*. i've been using the same molds since last year (a few dozen casts so far) you can do hollow for larger pieces by tilting the mold while cooling, maybe back fill it with styrofoam to save on glue sticks.

casts hold up great, til they get near fire... 
(its really hot & humid here and the hot glue pieces are fine.)

*some spray paints will eat the glue and leave small holes in the surface


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a fun project. Did you make your molds? Is this going in a haunt or will u use it in in your house?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

The Halloween Lady said:


> What a fun project. Did you make your molds? Is this going in a haunt or will u use it in in your house?


thanks, i did make the molds. i used Easy Mold silicone putty.









this will be for a haunt, but it is a working chandelier that could be used year round i suppose


----------



## Murphysfog (Aug 20, 2015)

Love the work! And thanks for the head's up on the Silicone Putty too!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys, added pix


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah this is a great idea. I didn't know about the silicon mold either.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome project, lots of pieces coming together nicely! I'd definitely have it year round, except for the Halloween ban instituted at my house, by my wife :-/


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

nice!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

added some pics, thanks everyone


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Looks great, love the idea.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

like the skeleton hands on top of the skulls...nice touch (no pun intended!lol)


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool chandelier! Great tip on the silicone putty too:biggrinkin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very much agree with MatrixMom, those hands-on the larger skulls are like the cherry on top...very nice addition.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks pumpkin5 matrixmom punkineater and sawtooth jack 

i made the hands with hot glue in a silicone mold as well, very flexible for wrapping on the head.










for the arms i used hot glue in a metal creepy finger form from target, then put in the freezer for a min & they pop right out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very ingenious!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys & ghouls... 

for the lighting up part, i converted the single battery powered color change mini led that came in the large skulls to standard socket style screw in 'bulbs'

this way i can use the existing lamp wiring/sockets instead of hitting a power switch on each skull.

each led was running on 3 button batteries @ 1.5v per = 4.5v
i grabbed a 4.5v power adapter and wired it all in parallel...it works.
i have no specs on theses dollar store color changing leds, 
any suggestions on if & where i might need resistors ?

this mod involved breaking old bulbs to salvage the metal bases,
soldering wires to the bases & bolts then to the leds.
using apoxie sculpt to center the bolts & isolate the + & - wires.
drilling pvc end caps to hold the led & hide internal wires.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

BV, where do you buy your Apoxie Scuplt?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> BV, where do you buy your Apoxie Scuplt?


i used to get it at the local Curry's art supply but they've stopped selling it.
it is still available on amazon or ebay, or i might try here http://www.sculpturesupply.com/


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

more on the lighting..

now that each socket holds a 4.5v led bulb, i wanted to be able to wire this in a house (or even to a 110v plug)

i found a small phone charger that fits in the base of the lamp.
this converts the 110v coming in and sends 4.5v to each head.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Great Job!! Very cool


----------



## stefanieshep (Sep 7, 2015)

Amazing! I love your work!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I had my doubts when you said the skulls were color changing but I was WAY wrong. SO creepy and supernatural looking. Very cool.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks everyone, i'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

i'll be using the same techniques to make version 2.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Look at you.....sporting the Apoxie Sculpt!


----------

